# Mx-5 Or Mgf Or Mr2......What Would You Buy?



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a sporty 2 seater convertible for the summer, to perhaps spend a little bit of time on to make nice, then sell for next summer.

Budgeting about Â£1000 for the car, and assuming it'll need a few hundred on top for servicing/maintenance when I get it home and realise what a shed I've bought. But obviously the cheaper outlay the better!

Looking at 15-20 yr old MX-5's, MGF's, and MR2 T-Bars....

From your experience, what would you go for?

Many thanks in advance!

Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have a go.........

I wanted something similar last year as a treat for Carolyn (who puts up with a lot). TBH I already new about the MG because my BIL (git) had two and they both blew up and with Â£1k to spend I would not go near one.

MR-2's, I like them but decent ones are becoming scare, again Â£1k is not going to buy you much.

MX-5's, Â£1k can get you something fine. :thumbsup: I paid more than I wanted to for a MK11 version but I v.nearly bought a MK1 for Â£1200 and it had FSH, a new hood and apart from a few dents it was fine. Very reliable, loads to choose from, cheap parts galore and plenty of dedicated forums for help. Practical Classics mentioned that now is the time to buy them, they can't get much cheaper.

I bought the 1.6 because the 1.8 has 6 gears and Carolyn never gets out of third whatever car she drives, I didn't want to her to get all confused. I would never have believed such a cheap little car could be so much fun.

.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

MX5 every time. My actual advice for that amount of money is don't bother; Â£1000 will buy you a summer full of agro and nothing to show for it at the end.MGFs were trouble from new and look/feel cheap behind the wheel.MR2s have all but disappeared from the roads in Mk1 &2 forms suggesting that interest is limited to enthusiasts probably making it harder to sell on in winter. On your budget MXs will prob. be Eunos/Miata with all the attending parts & insurance difficulty. Don't like being such a naysayer but my own experiences with cheap sports cars makes me say think hard, look critically and if you don't know what you are looking at take a mate who does. Finally if you decide to go ahead - Good Luck - you'll need it.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

oddgitt said:


> Looking at 15-20 yr old MX-5's, MGF's, and MR2 T-Bars....
> 
> From your experience, what would you go for?
> 
> Rich


I'd stay away from the MG. I once had a 200 vi, a Rover 200 body sitting on an MG engine (1.8), gearbox and other MG bits and the engine blew the head gasket at 69K and no end of replacements would get it lasting longer than a week. Stay away from the MG!!!!!!! The 1.8 engines stink.

G


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Even though I really want an MGF, I've heard so many bad things about the head gasket it's unreal. You can find them replaced with robust Land Rover head gaskets pretty easily (which in itself is a bad omen) but I feel it's just not worth it.

I like the MR2 but I agree, they are more of an investment/ongoing project suited for the enthusiast.

The MX-5 looks like the winner - Handlehall - what implications are their in terms of the Eunos/Miata imports? I've heard a few people say this but not actually explained it! I'm assuming they cost more to insure and require particular spares? Also heard something about an un-treated undercarriage?

Tahnks again for your replies!

Rich


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I spent 5 years selling MG's, and i would have the MX5. More fun and more reliable. The only thing the MG has going for it was it is a bit bigger inside - the MX5 is a squeeze. well, it is for me!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't fit into any of them comfortably, the MG was just about impossible as was the Toyota and I suffered a short drive in the Mazda but only just. My choice would be the Toyota, reliable, seems to be still a few around in good nick and sort of mid-engined, t-bar roof giving a bit of both worlds. Not withstanding any problems you might have the MG actually drove ok but just to small and cramped inside and there are still plenty going around so the problem with the head gasket must be sort of solvable and you might get one that has been sorted. The Mazda was ok as well but you'd always wish it was a Lotus Elan so to much of a homage thing going on for me :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> . The only thing the MG has going for it was it is a bit bigger inside - the MX5 is a squeeze.


Just read your comments and for me it felt the opposite, the problem in the MG was that the seat just wouldn't go back far enough compared to the MX5. I'm not particularly tall but I have long legs.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

oddgitt said:


> Even though I really want an MGF, I've heard so many bad things about the head gasket it's unreal. You can find them replaced with robust Land Rover head gaskets pretty easily (which in itself is a bad omen) but I feel it's just not worth it.
> 
> I like the MR2 but I agree, they are more of an investment/ongoing project suited for the enthusiast.
> 
> ...


The grey imports do not share all parts with the UK cars although I believe there are now so many in the country spares are more readily available than before, Moss Europe used to be the main non-dealer purveyor of parts and accessories. You may find high street insurers reluctant to cover an import so a specialist such as Lancaster or Peart associates could be worth a call.It will be worth joining the MX5 owners club who have a sales section where members may be a bit more principled than your average Autotrader type (similar to the inhabitants of our very own Sales Section) the OC will certainly give you technical advice.I may have an old practical classics buyers guide somewhere, if I can find it I'll send you a copy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am 6' 1" and have long legs, the MX-5 has a place and space to stretch out and rest your left foot on long journeys, the seats are fine. It's cramped, but all 3 cars are cramped, they are meant to be, however the MX-5 is spacious compared to the old or newer MR-2. I bought Carolyn's in Malvern and drove it for 2.5 hours home, no problem. Apart from being very nosiy at 80mph+, I bought a hard top which was a waste of hundreds of Â£'s because it' only now marginally less noisy. A long distance car, yes, a fast long distance car, no.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

handlehall said:


> On your budget MXs will prob. be Eunos/Miata with all the attending parts & insurance difficulty.


I totally disagree with this.

I have no problem insuring my Eunos and spares are easily bought from places such as mx5parts.co.uk

Not that I have needed many spares for mine. It is 19 years old and the only thing it has needed in 3 1/2 years of daily commute (15 - 20 miles ish) was 2 tyres and a handbrake calliper (common).

My mate is a mechanic and he says he has had no problems getting spares and they are a joy to work on.

Also, you have the advantage of it being a non-reactive engine, so if the cambelt goes, no problem. Just put another on and off you go! Bet you can't say that in an MG!

Good luck with whatever you decide, but I highly recommend an MX-5

Cheers

Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I am 6' 1" and have long legs, the MX-5 has a place and space to stretch out and rest your left foot on long journeys, the seats are fine.


My problem is that I can't get the seat reclined enough, I can't drive any car and feel comfortable if I'm to close to the steering wheel or the rear of the seat is to upright. I need my legs and arms almost fully stretched out, strange but anything less and I don't feel right. Think sort of F1 almost lying down  Another one that I tried and couldn't get comfortable was one of those Chysler Crossfires, in fact most of these smaller two seater's are the same

I drove a Dodge Viper in the States and it had adjustable foot pedals which was a good thing I've never seen on any other car.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I am 6' 1" and have long legs, the MX-5 has a place and space to stretch out and rest your left foot on long journeys, the seats are fine.
> ...


You are right about the seat, I have it fully back and could do with it reclining a tad more, but there's no space! My cousin was over from Oz and at 6' 7" he couldn't even drive it, TBH I think anybody bigger than me will find it uncomfortable.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Not a fan of the MX5 :rofl:

I was having to catch the train home from the office one day - one of my colleagues offered me a lift to the station.

Got outside and "oh.... I forgot.... I've got the wife's car today" he said looking a bit concerned

It was an MX5..... 

Now I'm 6'6" and weigh more than I feel comfortable divulging on a public forum - so you can imagine the squeeze.

The roof had to go down and we drove to the station with my crunched up and my head sticking out over the top of the windscreen.

And getting out when we got there..... that was a manoeuvre Harry Houdini would have been proud of.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

HappyLad said:


> It was an MX5.....
> 
> Now I'm 6'6" and weigh more than I feel comfortable divulging on a public forum - so you can imagine the squeeze.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't know about the MGF but I love the MGTF. We (she) had this for 18 months and I think the only problem was a window winder motor.










Wouldn't recommend a car like this as a first car but as a second/fun car they are ideal.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Agree with you both re seat recline. I prefer the old F1 laid back style, but with hands at twenty past eight rather than ten to two, or the current Repmobile/BMW :cool2: style of one hand on the wheel at twelve o'clock.

I do find the MX-5 cabin cramped in winter when wearing thicker clothes (we never have the hood up). The 710 took pity on me and suggested I start looking at later cars, which have more space, apparently. Would like to but really can't justify it as our current 1.6 is a delight and handles and rides wonderfully on its new 14" steels (95 pence on eBay) - we currently have a Mk2.5 1.6. I found the 1.8s seemed to have a harder ride and the 6 speed box was a bore.

But back to the original point. I would have an MX-5 every time and my experience is that the imports, despite their apparent lack of rustproofing seem to rust less than UK registered earlier cars (as one importer said - 'if the rust is not here already, it's in the post') - both my Mk1 and first Mk2 rotted badly in front of the rear wheels and behind the fronts, but my mate's Eunos has no rust despite having lived out in the street in London for many years. His only problems have been electrical leaks/flat battery, cured by a cut-out and the common fault of master cylinder leak. Some insurers (like Saga h34r: ) don't like Eunos's, though can't think why. The earlier Eunos's also have nice detailing in door handles, seats and quality steering wheels.

BTW Mark - Glad to see you came around to sense on the MX-5 issue.  (next project - learn to love pink h34r: )

Cheers

Graham


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

grey said:


> BTW Mark - Glad to see you came around to sense on the MX-5 issue.  (next project - learn to love pink h34r: )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


It's not mine, I told you, it is Carolyn's.  It moved today, first time in weeks..........


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

For driving experience I'd go for an MX5 mate. I've driven an MX5 and an MR2, and MX5 is more fun in my opinion.

It really is like a 1960's Lotus Elan redeveloped for the modern age.


----------

